

How Do You Enjoy Internet TV? - paul9290
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-IryK4wsUM
Since I found the joys of ShareReactor and Edonkey (now Hulu/etc) I have connected my PCs to TVs.  Have not had cable for a long while.<p>With a sour economy I have seen a lot of articles on Cnet and elsewhere promoting what is seen in the video.  Though everyone is different and maybe enjoying Internet TV in their own fashion (Boxee, Windows Media Center, laptop connected to TV projector).<p>Thought I'd post this to see if others here too enjoying all their content through the web? If so, how?
======
paul9290
Since I found the joys of ShareReactor and Edonkey (now Hulu/etc) I have
connected my PCs to TVs. Have not had cable for a long while.

With a sour economy I have seen a lot of articles on Cnet and elsewhere
promoting what is seen in the video. Though everyone is different and maybe
enjoying Internet TV in their own fashion (Boxee, Windows Media Center, laptop
connected to TV projector).

Thought I'd post this to see if others here too enjoying all their content
through the web? If so, how?

